# Kids, Don't Try This at Home



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

This drifted by in the mail stream today.


----------



## StephenO (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd like to see the picture after he took those off and the duct tape removed his eyebrows…


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Where can I get a pair?


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

better than no eye protection…wait a minute, did I just say that??


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I still don't think it qualifies as eye protection. Kids!?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Perfect for a chameleon…

He can see in all directions, give credit for visibility.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

"If the women don't find you handsome, they can at least find you handy"- Red Green


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

You rotten kids…
What the hell am I going to do with you?
Now, get that off before your Mom sees you and blames me for it.
:?)


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How can a grown man seriously think that a plastic cup is even remotely related to safety glasses…this is something you'd expect of a kid playing at making a workshop. I can't imagine the thought process that went into this setup!


----------

